# تعليم برنامج الــ Primavera و MS Project



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء تحية طيبة و بعد 

احيط علم سيادتكم بانى على استعاد، الى تعليم او مساعدة اى شخص فى هذه البرامج المذكورة حيت اننى مدير مشروعات منذ 10 سنوات، كما اننى فعلا ادرس هذه البرامج فى احد المراكز المعروفة فى مصر.
فلذلك ارجو من سيادتكم عدم التردد لو هناك اى مشكلة مع احد الزملاء.
وشكرا


----------



## عمار0 (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد ممكن من فضلك تشرح قواعد ال auto cost rules و level resourse في برنامج primavera 3 او primavera5 مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## casper_000 (19 أغسطس 2007)

meyouus*************
this is my email plz add me i wanna ur herlp


----------



## صناعي1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

انا مهندس صناعي و محتار بين 
MS Project و Primavera ايهما انسب ان اتعلمه حيث انني سأستخدم البرنامج في ادارة مشاريع مختلفة بطبيعتها عن المشاريع الانشائية كمشاريع تحسين العمليات او مشاريع اعادة الهيكلة او مشاريع تطبيق انظمة الايزو.

ارجو الافادة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ عمار

اولا: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الــــ Resource Level يستخدم فى فك الاشتباك فى المواعيد بين المهام المطلوبه لنفس المورد و خصوصا الموارد البشرية.
نلاحظ فى الملف المرفق Example#01 ان هناك عنصران الاول a و الثانى b نلاحظ ان هناك lead بين a و b اربعة ايام و على الفتراض ان العنصر البشرى و احد فى الــــ two activity، و ليكن اسمه احمد، نلاحظ ان احمد سوف يقوم بالعمل لمدة 16 ساعه يوميا فى مرحلة الــ Overlap بين العنصرين، و افتراض ان مدة العمل فى اليوم الواحد هى 8 ساعات، فهناك 8 ساعات اخرى يجب ان يشتغلها، لحل هذا الاشتباك بين العناصر يجب استخدام احد الطريقتين:


Resource Curves
Resource Level
اولا: الــــ Resource Curves 
يقوم الـــ Resource Curves باعادة تحميل الموارد البشرية على المهام المطلوبه من حيث عدد الساعات، و يجب اولا تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة بكل عنصر بشرى عن طريق قائمة Data > Resource و من Resource Form يجب تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة لكل مورد من Limits بحيث تقدر بعد ذلك تحميله عن طريق الـــ Resourcr Curves، و من خلال الــ Resource Curves هناك 9 طرق للتحميل، كما يوجد ايضا امكانية عمل الطرق التى تناسبك بنفسك فى التحميل غير الــ 9 الموجدين فى البرنامج.
و بعد تحميل الموارد البشرية على المهام المطلوبة للمشروع، ممكن من قائمة View اختيار Resource Table او النقر على Shift+F7 سوف تظهر الى سيادتكم جدول اسفل الشاشة مبين به كل عنصر و تحميلة و عدد الساعات التى محمل بها يوميا، تبعا لاختيار سيادتكم لنوع الـــ Resource Curves و تحديد الــ Limits لكل عنصر مسبقا من الــ Resource Form.
و العنصر المحمل كثيرا عن الــ Limits المحدد له فى اليوم الواحد، سوف يقوم الجهاز بعرضه باللون الاحمر.
و من الجدول الــ Resource Table يمكن لسيادتكم تغير طريقة التحميل لكل عنصر على حده تبعا لمطلبات المشروع و تبعا للمتاح الى حضرتكم من مواراد و وقت.

ثانيا: الــــ Resource Level
يقوم الــــ Resource Level باعادة تحميل الموارد البشرية إيضا على المهام المطلوبه، و هنا لا يجب اولا تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة بكل عنصر بشرى. 
عن طريق قائمة Tools > Level او النقر على Shift+F9، سوف تظهر لك Level Form، بها اربعة اختيارات.


----------



## shartooh (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل ممكن اعرف ماهو المركز الذي تتدرب فيه واين يقع لانة عندي سفرة قريبه الى مصر واسألك عن مركز PROMASTAR الذي يعطي شهادة PMP والذي يعطي ايضا دروس ببريمافيرا وشهادة من الشركة الام. هو مو جود في مصر والموقع الالكتروني هو www.promastar.com وهل لديك معلومات عنة وشكرا لك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ عمار​ 
اولا: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الــــ Resource Level يستخدم فى فك الاشتباك فى المواعيد بين المهام المطلوبه لنفس المورد و خصوصا الموارد البشرية.
نلاحظ فى الملف المرفق Example#01 ان هناك عنصران الاول a و الثانى b نلاحظ ان هناك lead بين a و b اربعة ايام و على الفتراض ان العنصر البشرى و احد فى الــــ two activity، و ليكن اسمه احمد، نلاحظ ان احمد سوف يقوم بالعمل لمدة 16 ساعه يوميا فى مرحلة الــ Overlap بين العنصرين، و افتراض ان مدة العمل فى اليوم الواحد هى 8 ساعات، فهناك 8 ساعات اخرى يجب ان يشتغلها، لحل هذا الاشتباك بين العناصر يجب استخدام احد الطريقتين:​ 

Resource Curves
Resource Level
اولا: الــــ Resource Curves 
يقوم الـــ Resource Curves باعادة تحميل الموارد البشرية على المهام المطلوبه من حيث عدد الساعات، و يجب اولا تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة بكل عنصر بشرى عن طريق قائمة Data > Resource و من Resource Form يجب تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة لكل مورد من Limits بحيث تقدر بعد ذلك تحميله عن طريق الـــ Resourcr Curves، و من خلال الــ Resource Curves هناك 9 طرق للتحميل، كما يوجد ايضا امكانية عمل الطرق التى تناسبك بنفسك فى التحميل غير الــ 9 الموجدين فى البرنامج.
و بعد تحميل الموارد البشرية على المهام المطلوبة للمشروع، ممكن من قائمة View اختيار Resource Table او النقر على Shift+F7 سوف تظهر الى سيادتكم جدول اسفل الشاشة مبين به كل عنصر و تحميلة و عدد الساعات التى محمل بها يوميا، تبعا لاختيار سيادتكم لنوع الـــ Resource Curves و تحديد الــ Limits لكل عنصر مسبقا من الــ Resource Form.
و العنصر المحمل كثيرا عن الــ Limits المحدد له فى اليوم الواحد، سوف يقوم الجهاز بعرضه باللون الاحمر.
و من الجدول الــ Resource Table يمكن لسيادتكم تغير طريقة التحميل لكل عنصر على حده تبعا لمطلبات المشروع و تبعا للمتاح الى حضرتكم من مواراد و وقت.

ثانيا: الــــ Resource Level
يقوم الــــ Resource Level باعادة تحميل الموارد البشرية إيضا على المهام المطلوبه، و هنا لا يجب اولا تحديد عدد الساعات الخاصة بكل عنصر بشرى. 
عن طريق قائمة Tools > Level او النقر على Shift+F9، سوف تظهر لك Level Form، بها اربعة اختيارات. 

General
و فى هذه الفقرة يتم تحديد اتجاه الـــ leveling اما الى الامام او الخلف فى الجدول الزمنى.


Resource
و فى هذه الفقرة يتم تحديد العنصر من الموارد الذى ترغب فى إعادة تحميلة او توزيعه على المهام.


Prioritization
و فى هذه الفقرة يتم تحديد العناصر التى يتم اخذها فى الحسبان اثناء غعادة التحميل.


Splitting
و فى هذه الفقرة يتم تحديد عدد الايام، او الفترة المسموح لك بها فى إذاحة المشروع اما الى االامام او الخلف.


ارجو من سيادتكم الاطلاع على الملفات المرفقه.


هناك سؤال ​ 
ما الفرق بين الــــ Resource Curves و الــــ Resource Level؟​ 

الاجابة​
الــــ Resource Curves 
يتم استخدامها فى حالة عدم توافر و قت لازاحة المشروع الى الامام او الخلف، عن طريق إعادة تقسيم ساعات العمل للموارد البشريه.

الــــ Resource Level
يتم استخدامها فى حالة و جود و قت للازاحة الوقت الزمنى اما الى الامام او الى الخلف، على حسب ظروف المشروع.


الاخ عمار

ارجو من سيادتكم ما المقصود بموضوع auto cost rules ، هل تقصد النظام المالى للمشروع كيف يتم؟ ام كيف يتم حساب النظام المالى؟ ام ماذا؟

ارجو الافاده


و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

صناعي1 قال:


> انا مهندس صناعي و محتار بين
> MS Project و Primavera ايهما انسب ان اتعلمه حيث انني سأستخدم البرنامج في ادارة مشاريع مختلفة بطبيعتها عن المشاريع الانشائية كمشاريع تحسين العمليات او مشاريع اعادة الهيكلة او مشاريع تطبيق انظمة الايزو.
> 
> ارجو الافادة و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
الاخ صناعي1

بعد التحية 

انصح سيادتكم بـــ MS Project حيث ان حضرتك ذكرت انك سوف تستخدمة فى تطبيق انظمة الايزو، و بالتالى الــ MS Project افضل لك بحيث انه سوف يكون من نفس بيئة الـــ Microsoft Office و بالتالى سوف يسهل على حضرتك التعامل مع باقى البرامج بكل سهولة و يسر

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

shartooh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الفاضل ممكن اعرف ماهو المركز الذي تتدرب فيه واين يقع لانة عندي سفرة قريبه الى مصر واسألك عن مركز PROMASTAR الذي يعطي شهادة PMP والذي يعطي ايضا دروس ببريمافيرا وشهادة من الشركة الام. هو مو جود في مصر والموقع الالكتروني هو www.promastar.com وهل لديك معلومات عنة وشكرا لك.


 

السلام عليكم اخ shartooh

انى اعلم جيدا promastar و لكنه باهظ الثمن، و بخصوص المراكز التى ادرب فيها فى مصر فهى كثيرة و الحمد لله و كمان الحمد لله لى عملى الخاص.
لذلك ارجوا من حضرتك الوصول بالسلامه و بعد ذلك من الممكن تحديد المركز بحيث يكون قريب من سكن حضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي أحمد الطيب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز لى سؤال فى بريمافيرا وتناقشت فية مع بعض الزملاء فى الملتقى وهو:
1- كيف يمكنك البدء بعمل مشروع متكامل على excel ثم بعد ذلك تنقلة بخاصية export أو emport
الى البريمافيرا مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أنك لن تستخدم البريمافيرا الا بعد أنهاء المشروع على 
excel 
2- عندما قمت بعمل مستخلص لمقاول الباطن على البريمافيرا بأستخدام costum data item و global change عن طريق report writer أستجاب التقرير لأول و ثانى update وبعد ذلك 
أختلفت النتائج فما هو الحل 0
3- كيف يمكن أظهار ال curve ب bcws وpcws والمقارنى بينهم وأى التقارير هو الذى يحقق لك 
هذة المقارنة0
4- بماذا تنصح حين يحدث قصور فى المواد الحاكمة مثل الحديد أو الأسمنت لسبب خارج عن أرادتك 
هل تعتبر أن فترة عدم وجود هذة الخامات non woking days أم كيف تتصرف فيها وخاصة"
لو كنت أنت المقاول كمصنعيات فقط والتوريدات على ال owner
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 أغسطس 2007)

أعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود أنا أقصد فى سؤالى رقم 2 لbcws و Bcwp
مع قبول شكرى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

االخ العزيز محمود حازم عياد

تحية طيبة و بعد

اولا اخى العزيز 
لى مع حضرتك سؤال، هل من الممكن ان تستخدم فى عملك برنامج الـــ MS Project بدلا من الـــ Primavera؟ لماذا؟

انصح سيادتكم بـــ MS Project حيث ان حضرتك ذكرت انه يتم عمل المشروع على برنامج Excelاولا، و بالتالى الــ MS Project افضل لك بحيث انه سوف يكون من نفس بيئة الـــ Microsoft Office و بالتالى سوف يسهل على حضرتك التعامل مع باقى البرامج بكل سهولة و يسر، و يتم الربط بين الـــ MS Project و الــ Excel بكل سهولة و يسر.

و لكن على الافتراض انه ليس هناك مجال غير الـــ Primavera فلذالك ارجوا من سيادتكم ارسالى لى اى مشروع قديم بس يكون صغير على Excel، و سوف احوال مساعدة سيادتكم فى محاولة نقلة على الـــ Primavera، و لكنى اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع لن ينجح بنسبة كبيرة ممكن ينجح فى اشياء و اشياء لا.
ولكن هذا الموضوع ممكن لن ينجح فى حالى عمل الاشياء بالكامل على الـــ Primavera دون النقل من الـــ Excel.

و شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أغسطس 2007)

أخى أحمد الطيب 
أشكرك على الرد 0000 بالنسبة لى فأنا مغرم بالبريمافيرا ودرست الأصدار 3.1 وكذلك 5 وسأدرس قريبا" جدا" expedition 11 
بالنسبة لمحاولة عمل برنامج على excel ونقلة للبريمافيرا فهناك محاولات منى ومن زميل يشترك معى
لعمل ذلك لأن هناك مهندس من شركة اوراسكوم نفذ ذلك بنجاح بس الموضوع محتاج صبر ومحاولات 
ونحن ليس اقل من هذا المهندس
بالنسبة لسؤالى عن المستخلص اذا كان لديك أجابة أرجو أن تفيدنى بها ونبحثها سويا"
أشكر لك سرعة الرد
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف بجد بخصوص موضوع المستخلصات لا اعلم عنه شىء، و لكنى سوف ابحث و ان و صلت الى شىء سوف ارسل الى حضرتك.

و لكن لى سؤال، هل حضرتك تريد ان تستخرج تقرير من البريمافيرا يدل على الاعمال التى تم انجازها من احد الموردين، هل هذا ما تريد استخراجه من البريمافيرا، ام فى شىء اخر فى تفكير حضرتك، ارجوا الافادة حول هذا، لان لو كان غرض حضرتك هو تقرير بنسبة الاعمال فهذا ان شاء الله محلوله.

و شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزى المهندس أحمد 
بعد التحية
سأعمل لك ملخص لكيفية عمل المستخلص وهو بصراحة رائع جدأ" 000 وسأطرحة فى الملتقى فى أقرب وقت 000 وكنت أود أن أستكمل بة أجزاء البريمافيرا التى طرحتها بأسم مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و التجهيز لة ولكن الخطوات التى سأطرحها تفصيلية وستحقق الفائدة أن شاء اللة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## AHMEDZICO2003 (1 يوليو 2009)

هل يمكن عمل مشروع بأكواد تصل الي 200000 activity


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يوليو 2009)

ahmedzico2003 قال:


> هل يمكن عمل مشروع بأكواد تصل الي 200000 activity




ان شاء الله ينفع اخى الكريم ..............


----------



## ابو امنة (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز نواجه مشكلة في تنصيب برنامج برامافيرا من الاسطوانات التي اشتريناها من الاسواق المحلية و كذلك نريد من سيادتكم لو كان لديك نسخة سهلة التنزيل من برامافيرا و كذك مايكرو سوفت بروجيكت و نشكرك على الاجابات


----------



## امجد ناجي جهل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Dear Mr. Ahmed Tanks for being helpful to us in our nice site 
My question about the price of Primavera P6 in Promastar & other centers that you work in & yours

Sorry for asking you here but I can not send you special message duo to site rules
-----------
Yours 

MAGNUM


----------



## عبودي55666 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير 
1- ممكن اسئل عن طريقة اعداد WBS على ورقه خارجيه او ملف خارجي للاستفاده منها في ترتيب الفعاليات في البرنامج( اي بمعني اي نوع من البرامج ممكن ان استعمل لاعداد مسوده لل WBS هل هي مثلا الورد ام الاكسل ام اي برنامج اخ يساعد في تخطيط الشكل الهرمي وعلاقة الفعاليات ببعض ؟)
2- ممكن توجزلي بمثال بسيط عن اجراء تغير وفي توقيتات المشروع في حال حصول توقفات او تحديثات لمواعيد بء فعاليه معينه وسط المشروع اثناء سير العمل ما يسمى updating 
3-هل من المكن ان تبين لي لو تفضلت ان التحديثات مثلا يتم اجرائها على البرنامج الاصلي ام البيز لاين و كيف نعد البيز لاين و نستخدمه

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدو2327 (12 مارس 2010)

احتاج الي كتاب تعلم Primavera


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

ابو امنة قال:


> اخي العزيز نواجه مشكلة في تنصيب برنامج برامافيرا من الاسطوانات التي اشتريناها من الاسواق المحلية و كذلك نريد من سيادتكم لو كان لديك نسخة سهلة التنزيل من برامافيرا و كذك مايكرو سوفت بروجيكت و نشكرك على الاجابات


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخى الكريم ان شاء الله انظر قريبا جدا جدا جدا primavera P6.7 و كذلك MS Project 2010

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> Dear Mr. Ahmed Tanks for being helpful to us in our nice site
> My question about the price of Primavera P6 in Promastar & other centers that you work in & yours
> 
> Sorry for asking you here but I can not send you special message duo to site rules
> ...


 
it is ok sir, i know the course in promastar about 1750 LE for one level and primavera there about two levels.
and about my is about 2000 LE for all levels


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (14 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا الله يعطيك العافية استاذ محمد ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

حسنا انا اردت ان اعرف بداية كيف يمكنني البدء في مايكروسفت بروجكت هل من المفترض يكون لدي مشروع لكي اتعلم البرنامج ام استطيع تعلمه دون الحاجة لعمل مشروع فعليا عليه؟؟

وان كان لابد من المشروع فبماذا تنصحني كمثال بسيط لاحد المشاريع لكي ابدا في تعلم البرنامج؟؟ 

واردت اسالك ايضا هل اطلعت على النسخة التجريبية للمايكروسفت بروجكت 2010 وهل هناك فرق بينها وبين 2007 ؟؟

واشكرك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

عبودي55666 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير
> 1- ممكن اسئل عن طريقة اعداد WBS على ورقه خارجيه او ملف خارجي للاستفاده منها في ترتيب الفعاليات في البرنامج( اي بمعني اي نوع من البرامج ممكن ان استعمل لاعداد مسوده لل WBS هل هي مثلا الورد ام الاكسل ام اي برنامج اخ يساعد في تخطيط الشكل الهرمي وعلاقة الفعاليات ببعض ؟)
> 2- ممكن توجزلي بمثال بسيط عن اجراء تغير وفي توقيتات المشروع في حال حصول توقفات او تحديثات لمواعيد بء فعاليه معينه وسط المشروع اثناء سير العمل ما يسمى updating
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يخصوص السؤال الاول ممكن عمل هيكل الــ WBS على Power Point او برنامج Microsoft Visio

اما بخصوص الــ update تقصد على اى من البرنامجين primavera ام Ms Project

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا الله يعطيك العافية استاذ محمد ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
> 
> حسنا انا اردت ان اعرف بداية كيف يمكنني البدء في مايكروسفت بروجكت هل من المفترض يكون لدي مشروع لكي اتعلم البرنامج ام استطيع تعلمه دون الحاجة لعمل مشروع فعليا عليه؟؟
> 
> ...


 
اولا
من الممكن ان تنبدئى فى الـ MS Project بكل سهولة جدا و لا يشطرت توفر مشروع لديكى من الممكن ان تعمل اى مشروع من خيالنا 

كما اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك حضرتك اى تخصص فى الهندسة لكى يمكننا نختار مشروع بسيط لكى نبداء بيه

ثانيا
نعم اطلعت على نسخة MS Project 2010 نعم يوجد ختلافات كثيرة جدا عن نسخة 2007 و لكن للاسف حتى الان لا يوجد كتاب يتحدث عن 2010 لكى نعرف الفرق و الاختلافات و يكيف يمكن الاستفاده منها بصورة كاملة كما انه حتى الان لا توجد نسخة كاملة للبرنامج كل النسخ المتوفرة حتى الان نسخ تجريبية.

و شكرا


----------



## neeb2k (15 مارس 2010)

*التعامل مع reseources*

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد الطيب

في البداية أشكرك على جهودك الطيبة، وربنا يكتبلك اياها في ميزان حسناتك

في الحقيقة، أنا مهندس مدني مبتدئ على العمل في البرايمفيرا، والحمدلله قطعت شوطاً لابأس فيه بخصوص المرحلة الأولى ب scheduling
والآن أطمح للعمل على فهم جميع ما يتعلق ب resources خاصة الأيدي العاملة والآلات،فأنا أحتاج لفهم ما هو موجود في البرنامج وكيفية البدء بمثال يتدرج بي لفهم الموضوع، وان وجد كتيب يشرح ذلك.

أتمنى المساعدة قدر الامكان وقبول طلبى بصدر رحب

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> السلام عليكم أخ أحمد الطيب
> 
> في البداية أشكرك على جهودك الطيبة، وربنا يكتبلك اياها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ العزيز 

ارجو من حضرتك قراءة الكتاب المرفق فهو كتاب بسيط و سوف يشرح لحضرتك كيفية التعامل مع الــ resourse و ان واجهتك اى مشكلة ارجوا الاتصال بى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?lj2mvdzgjj0

و شكرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (15 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية استاذ احمد 

انا لست متخصصة في الهندسة انا علم معلومات ولدي مواد تختص في التجارة وادارة المشاريع التجارية 

واريد ان ابدأ معك خطوة خطوة في انشاء المشروع حتى وان كان تخيلي واود ان اسمع اقتراحاتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> يعطيك العافية استاذ احمد
> 
> انا لست متخصصة في الهندسة انا علم معلومات ولدي مواد تختص في التجارة وادارة المشاريع التجارية
> 
> واريد ان ابدأ معك خطوة خطوة في انشاء المشروع حتى وان كان تخيلي واود ان اسمع اقتراحاتك


 

اكيد تحت امر حضرتك و اهلا و سهلا بيكى 

و يجب وضع التقط الاتيه و مناقشتها لاحقا :

اولا

يجب تحديد نوع البرنامج الى ترغبى ان تعملى بيه اما MS Project او Primavera و اعتقد ان حضرتك قد سبق و تحدثنا عن الــ MS Project فاعتقد ان حضرتك ترغبى فيه اكثر من الـ Primavera 

ثانيا

ان كنا استقرنا العمل على الــ MS Project فيجب ان نحدد نوع التقويم التى تريدينى اما تقويم هجرى او تقويم ميلادى

ثالثا

جيد جدا ان حضرتك درستى بعض ادارة المشروعات لانها سوف نستفيد منها فى بعض التطبيقات، اما بخصوص عمل مشروع صغير كتدريب، هذا اقتراح جيد وانا اوافق عليه، و من الممكن ان نختار مشروع تجارى مثل :


انشاء محل لبيع الاقمشة الحريمى.
انشاء محل للحاسب الالى.
انشاء شركة تصدير و استيراد.
انشاء شركة سياحة (و هذا يعتمد على البلد الخاصة بيكى).
انشاء مطعم للماكولات.
هذه بعض الافكار التى من الممكن ان نبداء بيها ان شاء الله، و لذلك ارجو من حضرتك اختيار الافضل لكى و ابلاغى و ان كان هناك شىء اخر فى ذهن حضرتك ممكن ان نناقشة سويا.

و شكرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (16 مارس 2010)

انا جدا جدا مبسووطة لانك بتابع معايا خطوة بخطوة يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 



أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اكيد تحت امر حضرتك و اهلا و سهلا بيكى
> 
> و يجب وضع التقط الاتيه و مناقشتها لاحقا :
> 
> ...


 
زي ماقلت اكيد بدي اتعلم على ms project 




> ثانيا
> 
> ان كنا استقرنا العمل على الــ ms project فيجب ان نحدد نوع التقويم التى تريدينى اما تقويم هجرى او تقويم ميلادى


 
اريد التقويم الهجري بس سؤال هنا هو ينفع اني اتعامل بالاثنين الهجري والميلادي معا؟؟



> ثالثا
> 
> جيد جدا ان حضرتك درستى بعض ادارة المشروعات لانها سوف نستفيد منها فى بعض التطبيقات، اما بخصوص عمل مشروع صغير كتدريب، هذا اقتراح جيد وانا اوافق عليه، و من الممكن ان نختار مشروع تجارى مثل :
> 
> ...


 
فكرة رقم 2. انشاء محل للحاسب الالي مررررة فكرة راائعة 

وشكرا لك..


----------



## neeb2k (17 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم أخ أحمد الطيب*



أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخ العزيز
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك على ردك الايجابي، وأعتقد أن الكتاب هو ل p3 كما هو ظاهر على الصفحة الرئيسيةولكن يوجد به شاشات تشبه p6 فيرجى التأكيد، حيث أنني أحتاج الكتاب ل p6

مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> انا جدا جدا مبسووطة لانك بتابع معايا خطوة بخطوة يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الاخت الفاضلة 

لا يجب اختيار احد التقومين عند بدء المشروع

اما بخصوص الجدول الزمنى لمحل الحاسب الالى ان شاء الله سوف نبداء فيها من باكر ان شاء الله

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أشكرك على ردك الايجابي، وأعتقد أن الكتاب هو ل p3 كما هو ظاهر على الصفحة الرئيسيةولكن يوجد به شاشات تشبه p6 فيرجى التأكيد، حيث أنني أحتاج الكتاب ل p6
> 
> مع الشكر


 
سيدى الفاضل الغلاف بيه خطاء و لكنة ان شاء الله كتاب عن ال p6

شكرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (17 مارس 2010)

حسنا وانا في انتظارك .. هل ممكن انك تحدد موعدك لدخول المنتدى عشان اكون متواجدة بنفس الوقت؟؟


----------



## neeb2k (18 مارس 2010)

*أشكرك جزيل الشكر*



أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> سيدى الفاضل الغلاف بيه خطاء و لكنة ان شاء الله كتاب عن ال p6
> 
> شكرا


 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردودك

و في حال وجود أي استفسار سأقوم بالتواصل معك

جزاك الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردودك
> 
> و في حال وجود أي استفسار سأقوم بالتواصل معك
> 
> جزاك الله


 

تحت امرك اكييد ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> حسنا وانا في انتظارك .. هل ممكن انك تحدد موعدك لدخول المنتدى عشان اكون متواجدة بنفس الوقت؟؟


 
ان شاء الله على يوم الجمعة او السبت سوف ابداء بنشر المشروع اما بخصوص الواعيد ممكن تكون بعد السابعة مساء و لكن هذا معتمد ايضا على ظروف الشغل الخاصة بى.

و شكرا


----------



## rannii (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد, ممكن اسألك عن برنامج p6:
1-نريد تغير وحدة labor في resources من وحدة زمنية (hr )الى وحدة عدد العمال .كيف ذلك؟

2-عند ادخال labor لكل نشاط, و نريد وضع عدد مختلف من العمال في كل يوم لنفس النشاط, يوجد graph, اريد مساعدتك في طريقة عمله 


ولك جزيل الشكر​​


----------



## neeb2k (18 مارس 2010)

الأخ أحمد الفاضل

أشكرك على تواصلك السريع معنا

في الحقيقة، قرأت الكتاب و بدر لذهني نفس الأسئلة التي طرحها المشارك rannii وهي:


هل من الممكن أن أدخل موارد العمال بالعدد بدلاً من الساعات؟ مثال على ذلك، النشاط X يحتاج لما يلي:

عدد 5 نجارين
عدد 3 حدادين
عدد 4 عمال مساعدين
وبالطبع، جميعهم يعملون لنفس الفترة الزمنية وهي 8 ساعات يوميا، ولنفس مدة النشاط

أيضأ، هل بالامكان ربط العمال على النشاط بشكل نتغير، أي:
النشاط X يحتاج لعدد من العمال هو 10 عمال ومدة النشاط هي 10 أيام، ولكن على النحو التالي:

اليومين 1و2 أحتاج لعدد من العمال هو 4
الأيام من 3 الى 8 أحتاج عدد العمال الكامل وهو 10
اليومين الأخيرين 9و10 أحتاج 4 عمال فقط.
هل بالمكان تطبيق ذلك؟أم تفضل فصل النشاط الى ثلاثة أنشطة منفصلة؟

وتقبل اعتذاري على الازعاج
​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بخصوص تغير وحدة الــ Labor من hr الى عدد، فهذا صعب لان ده من اصل تصميم البرنامح و من الطبيعى ان يكون الــ humen resourse بالساعات لان الــ humen resourse لا تعتمد على العمال فقط من ان يكون مهندسين او اداريين.

فابتالى افضل شىء ان يتم دخول الــ humen resourse عن طريق الاسماء او مجرد لفظ مثل عامل نجارة، او عامل حدادة و خلافة.

اما بخصوص تعين عدد من العمال يوميا اى 
فى اليوم الاول تحتاج الى ثلاث عمال.
فى اليوم الثانى الى اربعة عمال.

يتم ذلك عن طريق تعين الــ resourse على الانشطة و التحكم فيها من خلال تواريخ البدء و الانتهاء مش للنشاط و لكن للمورد كما يمكن ايظا التحكم فى النسب اليومية عن طريق الــ resourse cruve.

و شكرا


----------



## neeb2k (18 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بخصوص تغير وحدة الــ Labor من hr الى عدد، فهذا صعب لان ده من اصل تصميم البرنامح و من الطبيعى ان يكون الــ humen resourse بالساعات لان الــ humen resourse لا تعتمد على العمال فقط من ان يكون مهندسين او اداريين.
> 
> ...


----------



## مصطفى يوسف مصطفى (18 مارس 2010)

من فضلكم اريد برنامج البريمافيرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (19 مارس 2010)

استاذ احمد ممكن يكون المشروع محل لصيانة الحاسب الالي وبيع الاجهزة و مستلزماتها ؟؟

وانا بانتظارك للبدء


----------



## بسمالله (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسأل هل من الممكن ان يتم تنظيم مراسلات المقاول وتجهيز reportعند فترة زمنية معينة لحالة المراسلات والمستندات عن طريق ms project


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

مصطفى يوسف مصطفى قال:


> من فضلكم اريد برنامج البريمافيرا


 

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضرتك روابط البرنامج

الجزء الاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d73a...a_P6_part1_rar

الجزء الثانى 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/26cb8f/

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

بسمالله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسأل هل من الممكن ان يتم تنظيم مراسلات المقاول وتجهيز reportعند فترة زمنية معينة لحالة المراسلات والمستندات عن طريق ms project


 
نعم ممكن فعل هذا بال ms project


----------



## neeb2k (22 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > يوجد شرح وافى لهذا فى الكتاب الذى ارسلتة لحضرتك و لا حضرتك تريد مثال معمول بالبريمافيرا
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > مشكور على الكتاب، وأتمنى أن تزودني بمثال معمول على البرايمفيرا حتى أتمكن من تطبيق الشي ذاته
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > مشكور على الكتاب، وأتمنى أن تزودني بمثال معمول على البرايمفيرا حتى أتمكن من تطبيق الشي ذاته
> ...


----------



## neeb2k (26 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم زرحمة الله
> ...


----------



## neeb2k (28 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > سيدى الفاضل الــ curve مش شرط اساسى لربط الموارد بالانشطة و قد يستخدم نادرا، اما طريقة الربط هى اختيار الــ activity ثم يتم تعين الموارد على النشاط و بعد ذلك يتم اختيار المورد و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على خلية Resource Curve و اختيار احدهم من الامجموعة التى سوف تظهر لك.
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > سيدي الفاضل أحمد
> ...


----------



## عصام جمعة. (28 مارس 2010)

نزلت بنامج بريافيرا p6 ويقوم بالتحميل بهة ثم يعطي رسالة خاصة برخصة البرنامج ارجو الافادة ..مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

عصام جمعة. قال:


> نزلت بنامج بريافيرا p6 ويقوم بالتحميل بهة ثم يعطي رسالة خاصة برخصة البرنامج ارجو الافادة ..مع الشكر


 

سيدى الفاضل لو هناك اى قاعدة بيانات لاى برنامج اخر يجب حذفها كما يجب حذف اى برامج خاصة بــ C++ and SQL و عمل restart للجهاز ثم تنزيل البرنامج من جديد. و ان استمرت هذه المشكلة يجب نزول window جديد ثم نزول برنامج ال primavera او ل برنامج بعد نزول ال window الجديد.

و شكرا


----------



## neeb2k (29 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > سيدى الفاضل ال curve لا يدخل فيه بيانات ال curve عبارة عن قائمة منسدلة بيها عدة اختيارات يتم اختيار احدهم على حسب الرغبة.
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 مارس 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > سيدي الفاضل أحمد
> ...


----------



## hishe (29 مارس 2010)

المهندس احمد الطيب جزاك الله كل خير انا بحاجه لان اتعلم على ال primavera في مجال الطرق ولاعمال المدنيه المرافقة لها ارجو المساعدة في ذلك اذا كان بالامكان واكون شاكرا لك واذا اردت الايميل سابعثة


----------



## neeb2k (30 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > يا سيدى الفاضل حضرتك مش بتكتب اى شىء لا فى x او y و خلى بالك ان curve يستخدم فى توزيع الموارد على النشاط حلال فترة زمنية معينة.
> ...


----------



## rannii (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن اسالك عن labore in p6:
مثلا عندي نشاط x بحاجة الى عدد من العمال,مثلا:
1- 2 نجار 
2- 3 حداد
وعند عمل assign للعمال علا الانشطة جميعها ,هل يمكن ادخال unit\price للعمال وهم موجودين علا الانشطة يدون حصول اي تغير 
او هل يجب ادخال unit\price قبل عمل assign علا الانشطة ,اي في مرحلة التعريف resources
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## rannii (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد
اتمنى من حضرتك مساعدتي,اريد كتاب عن P6 يشرح عن Earned Valu و Cash Flow 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## neeb2k (13 أبريل 2010)

*تعريف ميزانية المشروع والصرف عليه*

[


neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > أشكرك جزيل الشكر سيدي الفاضل،والصورة واضحة تماما
> ...


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المناقشة الرائعه
...
لى سؤالين
الاول
عندما يعطيم المقاول base line schedule  كيف تحدد النسب المخططه لكل شهر الى نهاية المشروع
مثلا الشهر الاول 5% الثانى 12% الى اخر شهر 100%...planned %
وعندما يعطيك الجدول المحدث كيف تستخرج التقدم الحقيقىActual Progress %
الثانى
حقيقة اريد معرفة ما هو معنى physical Progress  ومعنى financial progress وما هو الفرق بينهما
اعذرونى لو كانت الاسئلة ليست قيمة.​واسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم فى يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (14 أبريل 2010)

سؤالى فى ال p6

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

hishe قال:


> المهندس احمد الطيب جزاك الله كل خير انا بحاجه لان اتعلم على ال primavera في مجال الطرق ولاعمال المدنيه المرافقة لها ارجو المساعدة في ذلك اذا كان بالامكان واكون شاكرا لك واذا اردت الايميل سابعثة


 
هل المطلوب منى هو معرفة كيف العمل على البريمافيرا لاعمال الطرق ام المطلوب منى ارسال لحضرتك مشروع عن الطرق، ارجو التوضيح و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

rannii قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن اسالك عن labore in p6:
> مثلا عندي نشاط x بحاجة الى عدد من العمال,مثلا:
> 1- 2 نجار
> 2- 3 حداد
> ...


 

سيدى الفاضل هو من المفترض دخول ال unit/price قبل عمل assigment للموارد على النشاط، و لكن فى حالة عمل assigment للموارد على النشاط ثم بعد ذلك تم عمل unit/price، ذلك يستلزم عمل الاتى للتحديث، ادخل على قائمة Tool ثم اختار منها Recalculate Assement Cost سوف تظهر لك نافذه انقر على Recalculate.

و بعد ذلك سوف يتم التحديث الذى طراء على unite / price

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

rannii قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد
> اتمنى من حضرتك مساعدتي,اريد كتاب عن P6 يشرح عن Earned Valu و Cash Flow
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 

اتمنى ان يكون هذا الكتاب مفيد لحضرتك

http://www.filefactory.com/file/37da1a/n/Manual_P6.pdf

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> [
> 
> 
> neeb2k قال:
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيكم على هذه المناقشة الرائعه
> ...
> ...


 
النسبة تحدد كل شهر عن طريق عن الطريق الجدول الزمنى للمشروع و تعتبر هذه النسبة تسمى نسبة المخطط و عن طريق المتابعة و متابعة الاعمال سوف تظهر نسبة الفعلى لكل مهام

و يتم التقدم فى المشروع و تحديث بيناته عن طريق ثلاث طرق تختار ايهما و هم :


Duration
Unite
Physical
و يتم الاستخدام عن طريق اختيار المهام ثم اختيار احد العناصر الثلاثة و عمل التحديث و هو كما يلى:


اختيار status و العلام على start و اختيار تاريخ البداء ليصبح هذا Actual Start
فى حالة اختيار Duration فهذا معناه انك سوف تضع النسبة المئوية فقط و سوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب نسبة عمل كل مورد من الموارد على المهم و سوف يقوم ايضا بحساب الوقت المتبقى لانهاء المهام، و تعتبر هذه الحالة من الحالات الاكثر استخداما.
فى حالة اختيار Unite فهذا معناه انك سوف تضع نسبة عمل كل مورد من الموارد على المهم و سوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب النسبة المئوية للمشروع و سوف يقوم ايضا بحساب الوقت المتبقى لانهاء المهام.
فى حالة اختيار Physical سوف تقوم بوضع كل من نسبة عمل كل مورد من الموارد على المهم و النسبة المئوية للمشروع و الوقت المتبقى للمشروع، و تعتبر هذه الحالة من الحالات التى يكون استخدامها نادر جدا.
اما بخصوص financial progress فهى تعتبر التقدم فى ميزانية المشروع.

و شكرا


----------



## neeb2k (14 أبريل 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> neeb2k قال:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## rannii (14 أبريل 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون هذا الكتاب مفيد لحضرتك
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/37da1a/n/manual_p6.pdf
> 
> و شكرا


 
السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على تواصلك السريع معنا,وعلى الكتاب الذي ارسلته,
و اريد نسخة باللغة العربية 
وشكرا جزيل لك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 أبريل 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> النسبة تحدد كل شهر عن طريق عن الطريق الجدول الزمنى للمشروع و تعتبر هذه النسبة تسمى نسبة المخطط و عن طريق المتابعة و متابعة الاعمال سوف تظهر نسبة الفعلى لكل مهام
> 
> و يتم التقدم فى المشروع و تحديث بيناته عن طريق ثلاث طرق تختار ايهما و هم :
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك
ولكن اتعبك معى لو سمحت توضيح اكثر بخصوص كيف يتم الحصول على النسبة المخططه من البريمافيرا 6
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2010)

neeb2k قال:


> أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:
> 
> 
> > بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبة،،،
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2010)

rannii قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على تواصلك السريع معنا,وعلى الكتاب الذي ارسلته,
> و اريد نسخة باللغة العربية
> وشكرا جزيل لك


 

ان شاء الله يمكن توافرها على يوم الاحد القادم ان شاء الله

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ولكن اتعبك معى لو سمحت توضيح اكثر بخصوص كيف يتم الحصول على النسبة المخططه من البريمافيرا 6
> وشكرا


 
نسبة المخطط هى نسبة الاعمال، بحيث حضرتك تتابع الاعمال و تعرف النسبة المئوية التى نفذت فى الاعمال المطلوبة خلال فترة زمنية معينة و بذلك يمكن تحديث البريمافيرا بهذه النسبه، مش عارف هل انا جاوبت على حضرتك ام لا و لكن يا باشمهندس يجب ان تعلم جيدا ان متابعة الاعمال هى الجزء المهم جدا جدا فى ادارة اى مشروع.

و شكرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (17 أبريل 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> نسبة المخطط هى نسبة الاعمال، بحيث حضرتك تتابع الاعمال و تعرف النسبة المئوية التى نفذت فى الاعمال المطلوبة خلال فترة زمنية معينة و بذلك يمكن تحديث البريمافيرا بهذه النسبه، مش عارف هل انا جاوبت على حضرتك ام لا و لكن يا باشمهندس يجب ان تعلم جيدا ان متابعة الاعمال هى الجزء المهم جدا جدا فى ادارة اى مشروع.
> 
> و شكرا


 
حقيقة انك استفيد دائما من اجابتك
لكن سؤالى بالتحديد ماذا افعل بالخطوة لكى احصل على هذه النسبة
مثلا
Tools and then next step
وهكذا
اتمنى ان تكون فهمت سؤالى
واسأل الله ان يجازيك كل خير على صبرك عليا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (17 أبريل 2010)

السؤال تحديدا
لديك Baseline schedule لمشروع متكامل
ولو احتجت ان اعرف فى الشهر السابع كم هى نسبة التنفيذ المخططه من مشروع يتكون مثلا من 24 شهر

جزاكم الله خيرا ولو مش واضح سأحاول التوضيح اكثر


----------



## neeb2k (18 أبريل 2010)

*Earned Value Managment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بداية أشكرك على التعاون المستمر معنا،وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

في الحقيقة،قرأت كتب عديدة تتحدث عن القيمة المكتسبةEarned Value وبصراحة أحتاج لكتاب يتحدث عن مبادئ القيمة المكتسبة بالتفاصيل من ناحية،وكيفية تطبيقها على P6 لاحقاً
كما أحتاج الى معرفة ماهية المنحنيات التي أرسمها باستخدام الاكسل لمساعدتي في اداروة القيمة المكتسبة مثل:
planned Cost,Actual Cost
Planned Resources,Actual Resources
ولكن أريد معرفة العامل الثالث وهو Planned Completion,Actual Completion فلا علم لدي من أين أحصل على Planned Completion من P6، حيث أن Planned Cost أو Planned Res. أستطيع رسم المنحنى التراكمي لها على فترة المشروع كاملة،ولكن هل أستطيع معرفة نسبة الانجاز المخططة لكل شهر من فترة المشروع،حتى أتمكن من رسم المنحنى التراكمي لها؟؟

ولك جزيل الشكر،،،


----------



## emad11raghep (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (19 مايو 2010)

هل من مجيب؟؟


----------



## tohamynet (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكوريين


----------



## tohamynet (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جدا يا ملتقي المهندسين العرب و لكن ارجو الرد علي هذه الصفحة عنوانها تعليم بريمافيرا و MS Project و الموجود فيها حوار فقط عن مثال محلول علي البريمافيرا فأين الموضوع الأصلي من فضلكم حتي نستطيع أن نفهم بريمافيرا أولا ثم نستطيع فهم حواراتكم


----------



## Saber_one (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف يتم حساب نسب المخطط و الفعلى للمشروع
By cost or resource and HOW?


----------



## مهندس محمد طلحة (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رمضان كريم وكل عام والجميع بخير*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم مهندس احمد الطيب كل عام وحضرتك بخير ارجوا مراسلتي على الخاص لاني اريد ان اخذ كورس في البرمافيرا ودا موبايلي وايميلي
[email protected]
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

ارجوا التواصل


----------



## ahmed121347 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد من الامارات 
كنت اريت اتعلم كيف اعمل متابعه للمشروع وتحديث 
واخال actualعلي البرنامح 
p6
لان عندما اعمل ثحديث وادخل الاكشول يتخربط كل التاواريخ في البرنامج
وشكرا
وهذا الاميل
[email protected]


----------



## HHM (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## هشام 11 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد محمد مرجان (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## أبوالأسواق (5 فبراير 2011)

ما هي خطوات عملية عمل Update في بريماقيرا 7 بعد إدخال نسب الإنجاز؟


----------



## ammar.salloum (5 فبراير 2011)

plse could you give me infrmation about how using premavera programs 
thanks


----------



## hafez (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


لو سمحت ممكن تعطينا الترتيب المنطقي لمراحل تنفيذ مشروع مكون من 4 طوابق و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعتذر لطول فترة الانقطاع وارجوا من سيادتكم التواصل فى و ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على سيادتكم

و شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2011)

تمت اضافة الموضوع للمكتبة

ندعو الله للاخ م احمد الطيب خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد سليمان محمد ج (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال عن طرق تنفيذ صب القباب الكونكريتيه
الرجاء لمن عنده علومات بهذا المجال تزويدنا بها 
مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## waled 123 (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك يا أستاذ أحمد عندى سؤال بالنسبة للموارد هل أشتغل على افتراضى البرنامج وهو ال duration وال fixed units &duration عشان فى أحيان كتير ممكن أغير مدة النشاط مع ثبات العمالة أو تقليل مدة النشاط وزيادة العمالة وذلك عند عمل المتابعة للمشروع


----------



## صعبه منال (2 مارس 2012)

*microsoft project
1-من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج؟ولاي غرض؟
2-مالمعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج؟
3-مامدى الحاجة للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج؟؟*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مارس 2012)

صعبه منال قال:


> *microsoft project
> 1-من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج؟ولاي غرض؟
> 2-مالمعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج؟
> 3-مامدى الحاجة للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج؟؟*​



الذى يحتاج المعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج هم فريق العمل المكلف بعمل المشروع و ذلك لانه لابد ان يعلم المده الزمنيه لكل نشاط و ارتباطها بالانشطة الاخرى.

المعلومات المطلوبه من البرنامج كثيرة جدا جدا جدا، و تعتمد غى الاصل على المعطيات للبرنامج كل ما كانت المعطيات كثيرة و دقيقه كل ما كانت المخرجات مفيده و دقيقه ايضا، و المعلومات المطلوبه على سبيل المثال مثل:


الانشطة
علاقات بين الانشطة
الوقت الزمنى للانشطة
الموارد و انواعها
التكلفه


اكيد هناك احتياج للمعلومات التى يقوم البرنامج باخراجها فى التنسيق بين فريق العمل و بين الانشطة بعضها البعض، و لكنها بالتالى تعتمد ايضا على المدخلات، لانه كما ذكرنا كل ما كانت المدخلات كثيرة و دقيقه كل ما كانت المعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج كثيرة و دقيقه.


----------



## عاشقة عدن (8 مارس 2012)

الله يسعدك يااااارب


----------



## bassam alsayeg (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الاستاذ احمد الطيب المحترم 
السلام عليكم 
انتظرت منك الاجابة عن رسائل قديمة لكنني لم احصل على اجابتكم و ارجو من الله ان يكون المانع خيرا باذنه تعالى ارجو ان تكون بخير و عافية سائلا القدير الجليل ان يمن عليك بالصحة و العافية ان شاء الله ..... .

و الان لدي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا ارجو المساعدة لطفا و توضيح هذه الامور التي احتاجها حاليا 

1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات و هل هي تقتصر على علاقة ss او ff و لماذا ؟ و اي النشاط الذي اجعله level of effort هل الوسطي ام البداية او النهاية و لماذا و اي العلاقتين اصح و ماهو تاثير جعل نوع النشاط بهذا النوع level of effort ؟ و هل يؤثر نو ع القيد المستخد م لهذا النشاط على اختيار نوع هذا النشاط على مجموعة الانشطة المربوطة ؟ يرجى توضيح ذلك بمثال ؟

1.1 و سؤالى المرتبط بهذه المعضلة level of effort التي هي حسب ماجربتها تطول عمر الفقرات و بالتالي المشروع , هل يمكن التعويض عن ذلك بترك نوع النشاط task dependet وعمل step from tap detail و اعطاء وزن لكل فقرة التي هي مربوطة على حد علمي بدل ss and FF مربوطة بعلاقة FS و حسب طبيعة الفقرات المربوطة و تداخلها مثال ذلك فقرة الصب التي تشمل ( النجارة و الحدادة و فحص المواد و الصب و انتظار نتائج الصب ) ؟ هل هذا الحل ملائم ارجو اعطاء ملاحظتكم على اقتراحي ؟ 

2. على سبيل المثال القيد start on or before و القيد finish on or before مع اي انواع من الــــ Activity type ممكن استخدامه ؟ 

 2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ?
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 
. 
عذرا للاطالة و ارجو لكم التوفيق مع اعذب و ارق تحايي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> الاستاذ احمد الطيب المحترم السلام عليكم انتظرت منك الاجابة عن رسائل قديمة لكنني لم احصل على اجابتكم و ارجو من الله ان يكون المانع خيرا باذنه تعالى ارجو ان تكون بخير و عافية سائلا القدير الجليل ان يمن عليك بالصحة و العافية ان شاء الله ..... . و الان لدي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا ارجو المساعدة لطفا و توضيح هذه الامور التي احتاجها حاليا 1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات و هل هي تقتصر على علاقة ss او ff و لماذا ؟ و اي النشاط الذي اجعله level of effort هل الوسطي ام البداية او النهاية و لماذا و اي العلاقتين اصح و ماهو تاثير جعل نوع النشاط بهذا النوع level of effort ؟ و هل يؤثر نو ع القيد المستخد م لهذا النشاط على اختيار نوع هذا النشاط على مجموعة الانشطة المربوطة ؟ يرجى توضيح ذلك بمثال ؟ 1.1 و سؤالى المرتبط بهذه المعضلة level of effort التي هي حسب ماجربتها تطول عمر الفقرات و بالتالي المشروع , هل يمكن التعويض عن ذلك بترك نوع النشاط task dependet وعمل step from tap detail و اعطاء وزن لكل فقرة التي هي مربوطة على حد علمي بدل ss and FF مربوطة بعلاقة FS و حسب طبيعة الفقرات المربوطة و تداخلها مثال ذلك فقرة الصب التي تشمل ( النجارة و الحدادة و فحص المواد و الصب و انتظار نتائج الصب ) ؟ هل هذا الحل ملائم ارجو اعطاء ملاحظتكم على اقتراحي ؟ 2. على سبيل المثال القيد start on or before و القيد finish on or before مع اي انواع من الــــ Activity type ممكن استخدامه ؟  2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟ 4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ? 5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟ 6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟  7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟ 8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟  9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟  10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ?  11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟  .  عذرا للاطالة و ارجو لكم التوفيق مع اعذب و ارق تحايي


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته حضرتك جايب البريمافيرا من اولها لاخرها اسئلة ربنا يعنى على اجابتهم ان شاء الله بخصوص السؤال الاول فائدة الــــــ level of effort ليس هناك فرق بينه و بين WBS Task لان الــــــ level of effort نوع من انواع توزيع الجهد على الانشطة اى ليس له مدة زمنية لانه يعتمد على الانشطة التى تحته و هى التى تحدد له المدة الزمنيه لان يجب ربطه باول نشاط بعلاقة SS و ربطة باخر علاقة FF و مثال على ذلك و ليكن نشاط ,,,,, بناء عمود level of effort و تحته مجموعة انشطة مثل اعمال خشبية اعمال حديد اعمال صب و اخيرا الفك هؤلاء الانشطة الاربعة العلاقة بينهم fs و لكن علاقة اول نشاط بـــ بناء العمود حتكون ss و علاقة اخر نشاء ببناء العمود حتكون ff و من هنايتم تحديد المدة الزمنية للنشاط بناء العمود الذى هو فى الاصل level of effort بخصوص السؤال الثانى الــ Activity splitting تعنى تقسيم النشاط و اهميته انه يستخدم فى النشاط الذى سوف يتوقف لمدة يوم او يومان ثم يستانف العمل بخصوص السؤال الثالث اهمية ال Cash Flow طبعا له اهمية كبيرة جدا جدا جدا لان الــ Cash Flow يتم عن طريقة تحديد التدفقات النقدية للمشروع ككل السؤال الرابع الــ project link عادة يستخدم فى الــ Primavera Enterprice و لا يستخدم فى الــ Primavera Pro. و لكن يمكن ان نستخدمة عن طريق فتح اكثر من مشروع مع بعضهم البعض بالنقر على control و اختيار المشاريع ثم فتحهم مع بعضهم البعض و يمكن عمل ربط بينهم بالعلاقات السؤال الخامس فائدة ال resource lag مثل ال lag التى بالانشطة بالضبط تاخر الفاعلية الموارد و طبعا استخدامها يرجع اليك كا Planner السؤال السادس للاسف لم استخدم الstore period performancr l من قبل سوف اقوم برد على الباقى لاحقا و شكرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا استاذ احمد المحترم 

ارجو التمعن اكثر بالاسئلة و التأني بالاجابة استاذي العزيز 
لان داخل السؤال الواحد سؤالين اخرين ارجو الاجابة عليها و قراءت اسئلتي لان هذه الاسئلة جاءت من معاناتي باستخدام التخطيط بالبرنامج 
هناك نسخة محدثة للاسئلة ارسلتها اليك على البريد الالكتروني الايميل بتاع حضرتك 
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> شكرا استاذ احمد المحترم ارجو التمعن اكثر بالاسئلة و التأني بالاجابة استاذي العزيز لان داخل السؤال الواحد سؤالين اخرين ارجو الاجابة عليها و قراءت اسئلتي لان هذه الاسئلة جاءت من معاناتي باستخدام التخطيط بالبرنامج هناك نسخة محدثة للاسئلة ارسلتها اليك على البريد الالكتروني الايميل بتاع حضرتك [email protected]


 حاضر سوف اتمعن اكثر فى الاسئلة و اتانى فى الاجابة


----------



## bassam alsayeg (12 يناير 2013)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> حاضر سوف اتمعن اكثر فى الاسئلة و اتانى فى الاجابة




*جزاك الله خيرا و اتمنى لك الموفقية و النجاح و الحمد لله رب العالمين *


----------



## nah5 (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم هل حضرتك ممكن تنصحنى بكتاب يساعدنى فى تعلم ms project 2012؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## m_shams20 (15 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن تساعدنى عن طريقة عمل برنامج زمنى لمشروع مكون من 900 فيلا وهل فى طريقة لاستخدام طريقة خطوط التوازن على البريمافيرا


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad1011 (27 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووور بش مهندس احمد على الجهد الذي تبذله 

- انا مهندس مدني اود ان اعلم اي البرنامجين افضل
- قرات من مصادر مختلفة ان Primavera هو افضل من MS Project ولكن اريد رايك في هذه النقطة
فما هي اوجه الاختلاف بينهما وما هو سبب ان الكثيرين يقولون ان Primavera اقوى بكثير من الآخر مع اني رايت
االتقارير التي تخرج من الPrimavera تكون غير مرتبة ومنظمة فارجو توضيح الفروق بين البرنامجين ومكامن القوة والضعف
- اتمنى من حضرتك ان تجيبني على تساؤلاتي كي ابدأ في تعلم البرنامج الافضل والايسر


----------



## م/خالد2009 (28 يناير 2013)

ممتااااز


----------



## م/خالد2009 (28 يناير 2013)

جزااااك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 فبراير 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن شكركم لماتقدموه من نقاشات ومعلومات قيمه ومفيده 
لوأمكن بش مهندس أحمد أيميلك لدي بعض الامور اود ان استفيد من خبرتك 
واعذرونا على الأطالة عليكم


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (26 فبراير 2013)

أستاذ أحمد الطيب..هل تتعامل الميكرسوف بروجكت مع Update كما تتعامل معه البريمافيرا بخصوص التحديث التلقائي عند ادخال نسبة الإنجاز و تحديد Data date.... اي عمل schedule Now?


----------



## marwan alsagr (6 مارس 2013)

الاخ الفاضل : م. أحمد الطيب 
اخذت دورة في برنامج البريمافيرا p6 حديثا ...وانا الان محتاج للتدريب عليه بشكل مكثف حتى اتمكن منه جيدا.. وارجو من حضرتك افادتي بكتب وفيديوهات تحتوي على امثلة تساعد في ذلك ...
بارك الله فيك والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا ....


----------



## tarek elhadi (28 أبريل 2013)

السيد المهندس احمد الطيب ارجو من حضرتكم المساعدة في تعلم وفهم استخدام برنامج primavera ولواامكن ان ترسل لي على رابط اساسيات تعلم هدا البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أبريل 2013)

tarek elhadi قال:


> السيد المهندس احمد الطيب ارجو من حضرتكم المساعدة في تعلم وفهم استخدام برنامج primavera ولواامكن ان ترسل لي على رابط اساسيات تعلم هدا البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


 الى سيادتكم رابط تعليم البريمافيرا ‫01 الدرس الاول تعليم بريمافيرا.mp4‬‎ - YouTube و شكرا


----------



## البوجواري (8 مايو 2013)

اخي الكريم عند ادخال اباسوورد واليوزر نيم في برنامج البريميفيرا يعطيني خطا ارجو المساعدة ..جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مايو 2013)

البوجواري قال:


> اخي الكريم عند ادخال اباسوورد واليوزر نيم في برنامج البريميفيرا يعطيني خطا ارجو المساعدة ..جزاك الله خير


 حضرتك نسخة البريمافيرا اى اصدار p6.1 او p6.8


----------



## thewizard0 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكركم على المجهود المبذول .. و شكرا على المشاركة بالملف الخاص بمشروع منمذج على البرنامج و كذلك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## hossamkouta (6 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اذا سمحت يا اخي اريد شرح مفصل مع مثال كيفيه استخراج البيانات المطلوبه من البريمافيرا 6 لعمل الالاس كيرف و التقارير المطلوبه في المشروعات ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك مجهود مميز بارك الله بك


----------



## hesham tarek (10 ديسمبر 2014)

أشكرك على الجهد المشروع و أنا متابع جيد لشرح حضرتك لبرنامج ال Ms-Project
و لى سؤال : كيف يمكن تغير التعامل مع النجار و الحداد من الزمن إلى المتر المكعب ؟ 
حيث إنى أحاسب الحداد و النجار بالمتر المكعب و ليس بعدد الساعات أو الأيام


----------

